# Is this a skipjack?



## Try'n Hard (Oct 23, 2008)

Pretty sure but not 100%


----------



## ChileRelleno (Jul 7, 2012)

Skipjack Herring

Not to be confused with a Ladyfish aka Skipjack aka Poorman's Tarpon....


----------



## afishanado (Oct 26, 2009)

Looks like a Spanish Sardine to me.


----------



## John B. (Oct 2, 2007)

Skipjack... a type of freshwater shad. Yes.


----------



## WAReilly (Jun 2, 2014)

And here I was, expecting a tuna...


----------



## Try'n Hard (Oct 23, 2008)

Sorry. I meant to ask is this a freshwater skipjack herring? I guess it is. Thanks


----------



## CatHunter (Dec 31, 2008)

Yes, thats a skipjack. The #1 blue cat bait in North America


----------



## graceman9 (Oct 8, 2013)

*Bluecat question*

Have they started bedding? Seems like they really slowed down around here the last week.


----------



## Try'n Hard (Oct 23, 2008)

graceman9 said:


> Have they started bedding? Seems like they really slowed down around here the last week.




Herring or blue cats? I dunno about the herring on bed but the one I caught got cut up and put on a trot line that caught six channel cat. Usually it would have been all blues so maybe they're bedding


----------

